# Swith Headunit



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I don't know the answer, sorry, but I have the larger screen (3rd picture) but I do not have automatic climate control, so it comes in other models as well. That might make it easier to find the parts anyway


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The smaller screen isn't available in the US/Canada Cruze. You are correct that it would probably require a new head unit.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> The smaller screen isn't available in the US/Canada Cruze.


That explains it 
learn something new


----------

